# Things you can only say at Christmas



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

1: I prefer breasts to legs.

2: Tying the legs together keeps the inside moist.

3: Smother the butter all over the breasts.

4: If I don't undo my trousers, I'll burst!

5: I've never seen a better spread!

6: I fancy a little dark meat for a change.

7: Are you ready for seconds yet?

8: It's a little dry, do you still want to eat it?

9: Just wait your turn, you'll get some!

10: Don't play with your meat!

11: Stuff it up between the legs as far as it will go.

12: Do you think you'll be able to handle all these people at once?

13: I didn't expect everyone to come at the same time!

14: You still have a little bit on your chin.

15: How long will it take after you put it in?

16: You'll know it's ready when it pops up.

17: Just pull the end and wait for the bang.

18: That's the biggest bird I've ever had!

19: I'm so full, I've been gobbling nuts all morning.

20: Wow, I didn't think I could handle all that and still want more


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

:lol: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

:lol: Nice one!


----------



## ipiran (Apr 29, 2012)

I shall endeavour to use as many as I can


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

Going to try to use all of these Christmas day ..... :twisted: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

